# Best Adhesive for woodgrain



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I have everything disassembled, cleaned and the wood grain vinyl adhered to the steel backings. Now I have to adhere them to the console top so the question is what to use for the adhesive. Can you guys make any recommendations for what to use? Feedback is appreciated!!:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3M spray adhesive should do the trick.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I concur on the 3M, but if that's not available then good old-fashioned contact cement will do. Mix it well and roll on a conservative amount. Let it dry per directions and keep it about 1/4" away from the edges so it doesn't become a dirt trap that won't clean up.


----------

